# Microdraft skiffs



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I saw 2 of these over in the Crystal River area Saturday. They are pretty cool. Both were wood but I got on their website and they are all composite now.
http://www.microdraftboats.com/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It looks like they either licensed the FX20 design, or ripped it off, to me. Either way it should be a capable boat, but it's no good for poling.

http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=XF20


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

They have been around for a while now. Several guides from Hernando county north run them. Great skiffs.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bill Henderson built the plywood versions for years.
Jacques took the original design and made a few improvements.
History of the XF-20 is in the sales pitch on bateau


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Large flat bottom boats draft little at rest. Huge flat bottom boats with a tunnel can run shallow.

The recipe for the secret sauce is out.

To say anyone stole this design from some particular person or company is crazy. I saw similar skiffs built for personal use 40+ years ago. Although in all fairness those boats were built without any plans. Refer to the recipe for the secret sauce.

Florida is not the only state boats are designed and built.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

They're good guide boats around here because they can carry a big load and run shallow plus there's room for lots of customers. Unless you're fishing with a big crew there are boats that are more suited to one or two anglers, run faster, draft less and are more economical.


----------



## tanker90 (Jan 29, 2011)

What does one if these microdrafts start at $$?


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

> What does one if these microdrafts start at $$?


$31,500 for a plan tiller and jackplate set up I've looked into them there bad ass boats there's times I've seen them in ozello running where I prolly couldn't run my lt25.. IMHO to much money for a boat built at his house but that's just me deff sweet boats tho


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

$31500? Man I really need to get back into boat building.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, I was reading a post from like 2011 and the wood version was 15K with motor and trailer.


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yea that's why I looked at them thought they were in my budget but I was wrong. That price was ready to go but was just the hull yamaha f70 trailer and Jackplate.. He kept saying its composite it's gonna last forever but any other boat you buy nowa days is to


----------

